# Question. Are support post Drill holes codes the same as load bearing studs



## Djones7811 (Dec 14, 2020)

I have a 7"x7" support post that I want to run a wire though. I built a wall along side it but I have electrical that I need to get passed the post. So I want to drill a hole just big enough for the wire to go through but I wanted to confirm that it's safe to do so. I don't see why it isn't, as long as I'm not close to the edge of the post. 

I thought about other options, like going through the top plate but the support post is holding a support beam and I don't necessarily want to drill through that. 

Would it be reasonable to say that it's okay to do this?


----------



## Djones7811 (Dec 14, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/SI9AT5k

  Here the image im talking about. I need to run a wire from one side of the post to another


----------



## ICE (Dec 14, 2020)

Wouldn't bother me....but then, I'm easy.  I noticed that there appears to be two bottom plates and the lower one is not pressure treated.  I would double the king studs and trimmers if that's a man door.  Garage doors are always heavy and slam shut.


----------



## Djones7811 (Dec 14, 2020)

ICE said:


> Wouldn't bother me....but then, I'm easy.


Ok perfect. After I do something once, I have the confidence to do it again, But in this case I've never drilled through a post of this size. I just want to get some type of okay, before going through.


----------



## ICE (Dec 14, 2020)

Pretend that you're a plumber.


----------



## Djones7811 (Dec 14, 2020)

ICE said:


> Pretend that you're a plumber.


That's simple enough xD


----------



## steveray (Dec 15, 2020)

One more thing lacking in the IRC....WFCM have anything on drilling posts?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 15, 2020)

"Pretend that you're a plumber."
But don't cut a 4" hole!


----------



## linnrg (Dec 15, 2020)

HAVE YOU SEEN WHAT THE PLUMBERS ARE CARRYING AROUND THESEDAYS - NO DO NOT ACT LIKE A PLUMBER!!!!!!!


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 15, 2020)

If you follow the code for load bearing studs you should be fine.


----------



## Djones7811 (Dec 15, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> If you follow the code for load bearing studs you should be fine.


thats the principal i was thinking on. And don't worry I made sure not to take his comment literally


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 16, 2020)

curious, are you eliminating a covered parking space?


----------



## Djones7811 (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes


ADAguy said:


> curious, are you eliminating a covered parking space


Yes! We had a little gym in there. But because of the cold season coming in, its even harder to get ourselves out there to work out. So Im building the wall, putting in electrical, some lights, insulating and drywalling it, and putting a door to help make it warmer. Then we'll probably throw a little portable heater in there to help more


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 16, 2020)

No permit DIY eh? Disclosure issue if and when you sell it.


----------



## Djones7811 (Dec 17, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> No permit DIY eh? Disclosure issue if and when you sell it.


I always thought if it wasn't a load baring wall I can put it up without a permit. But then it occurred to me after I bought a couple hundred dollars of materials and was already quite a ways into the project that i might need a permit. But there's no plans of moving ever. So everything should be okay


----------



## ICE (Dec 17, 2020)

Permits for this kind of stuff is overrated. Nobody will notice if you sell.


----------



## Djones7811 (Dec 17, 2020)

ICE said:


> Permits for this kind of stuff is overrated. Nobody will notice if you sell.


Yeah at this point theres no way im getting one. But if I knew at the start I probably wouldn't have started because a permit would probably cost more then half of the actual JOB!!


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 18, 2020)

If you are required to have a permit and don't get one you might as well stop paying for insurance because they probably won't pay for any damages in the future.


----------



## ICE (Dec 18, 2020)

Unless you manage to burn the place down with your bootleg construction an insurance company will have no issues.  Even then they would rather pay than garner a bunch of bad publicity.  Where I work you would be hard pressed to find a dwelling without bootleg stuff.  There's been plenty of times when I wondered how they got insurance at all.  And many more times when I wondered why they would bother.  Twenty years of my insurance bill and they paid for another house.  But burn one down and the good hands people come to the rescue.

I spent five years as the entire building dept for a California city of 50K people.  Nothing went on that I didn't know about.  There was never a time when an insurance company questioned whether there were permits for anything.  Damn few realtors either.  Insurance companies are like casinos, if they didn't pay out people wouldn't gamble.


----------



## steveray (Dec 18, 2020)

Funny thing is.....WWOP I have seen the Town sued for millions in a fatal and only one owner went to jail for manslaughter for bad wiring and an additional DU with bad egress with no permit....


----------



## ICE (Dec 18, 2020)

steveray said:


> Funny thing is.....WWOP I have seen the Town sued for millions in a fatal and only one owner went to jail for manslaughter for bad wiring and an additional DU with bad egress with no permit....


Mafia run town?


----------



## steveray (Dec 18, 2020)

West Haven CT the Town paid a million or 2 and I believe it was Bridgeport where the homeowner got 8yrs for manslaughter...


----------



## Peter Dittler (Jan 3, 2021)

Djones7811 said:


> I have a 7"x7" support post that I want to run a wire though. I built a wall along side it but I have electrical that I need to get passed the post. So I want to drill a hole just big enough for the wire to go through but I wanted to confirm that it's safe to do so. I don't see why it isn't, as long as I'm not close to the edge of the post.
> 
> I thought about other options, like going through the top plate but the support post is holding a support beam and I don't necessarily want to drill through that.
> 
> Would it be reasonable to say that it's okay to do this?


What size hole do you need to drill?


----------

